# China vs. Vietnam: territorial disputes, etc



## CougarKing (7 May 2014)

The South China Sea again...



> Associated Press
> 
> quote:
> *Vietnam tries to stop China oil rig deployment*
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 May 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27458866

China is sending five ships to evacuate Chinese nationals from Vietnam following a wave of anti-Chinese riots.

The Chinese government has already evacuated more than 3,000 people, Chinese state-run media report. 

The first ship set sail on Sunday, while 16 critically injured Chinese nationals left Vietnam on a chartered flight, Xinhua news agency said.

Two Chinese workers have been killed and dozens more injured in unrest over a Chinese oil rig in disputed waters. 

On Saturday the Vietnamese government called for an end to the protests.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2014)

China and Vietnam have a longer history of conflict (much most of which has gone poorly for China) than most countries have history, period.


----------



## CougarKing (19 May 2014)

The PLA being amassed on the border to send a signal to Hanoi?

The Communist regime in Vietnam would not want a repeat of the punitive 1979 Chinese invasion of Vietnam.



> *Chinese Military Said to Be Massing Near the Vietnam Border *
> 
> Troops, tanks, trucks, artillery, and armored personnel carriers of China’s military were seen heading to the Vietnamese border on May 16 and 17, according to photographs taken by by residents near the border.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (22 May 2014)

Interaksyon(Philippines news site)



> *With 130 ships, planes guarding oil rig, China imperils maritime peace – Vietnam PM*
> By: Dexter San Pedro, InterAksyon.com
> May 22, 2014 6:25 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 May 2014)

Oh boy maybe the West can get behind a proxy war with China with Vietnam doing the heavy lifting  8)


----------



## CougarKing (28 May 2014)

More food for thought:



> *Why ASEAN is so important to the China-Vietnam tensions*
> 
> 
> *Background:  ASEAN*
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (8 Jun 2014)

Filipinos and Vietnamese thumbing their nose at China:

From Agence-France-Presse via Interaksyon (Philippines news site)



> *SPORTS DIPLOMACY | Vietnam, Philippines navies play first Spratlys games of volleyball, football*
> By: Agence France-Presse
> June 8, 2014 4:04 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (17 Aug 2014)

One result of top US general Gen. Dempsey's recent visit to Vietnam:

From Agence-France-Presse via Channel News Asia (Singapore)



> *Top US general wants to ease arms ban to Vietnam*
> By: Agence France-Presse
> August 17, 2014 6:15 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2014)

Just let the Russians arm the Vietnamese.Anti-ship missiles would be the big equalizer. :camo:


----------



## Robert0288 (18 Aug 2014)

Already being done.

*Vietnam’s Russian Restocking*
Apr 24, 2014
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/vietnam-reportedly-set-to-buy-russian-kilo-class-subs-05396/


----------



## CougarKing (7 Sep 2014)

Speaking of Russian arms restocking for Vietnam, they're getting their 3rd Kilo class this November:

Reuters via Yahoo News



> *Vietnam building deterrent against China in disputed seas with submarines*
> 
> By Greg Torode
> HONG KONG (Reuters) - Vietnam will soon have a credible naval deterrent to China in the South China Sea in the form of Kilo-class submarines from Russia, which experts say could make Beijing think twice before pushing its much smaller neighbor around in disputed waters.
> ...


----------



## Hisoyaki (7 Sep 2014)

A proxy war between China and Vietnam would come to a disappointing end. 

China doesn't need to "win" against Vietnam. China's economy can afford to post troops at the border indefinetly. Vietnam will take a much harder hit if it does the same.  

Vietnam also has a spotty history with its neighbors. Vietnamese troops have crossed as far as Thailand in the 80s. 

It would be a shame if the US supports a regime that has a long history of human rights violations and imperialistic designs-- a regime that is bound to be a losing horse to boot.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Oct 2014)

So ex-US warships can now be sold to Vietnam allowing it to better defend itself against China?

Reuters



> *U.S. eases arms embargo against Vietnam for maritime security*
> Thu Oct 2, 2014 7:02pm EDT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Apr 2015)

Land-attack SSMs on Vietnam's 6 Kilo class SSKs?

Diplomat



> *Vietnam Buys Deadly New Missiles Capable of Hitting China*
> Hanoi is the first Southeast Asian nation arming its submarines with land attack cruise missiles.[/b]
> 
> Vietnam is in the process of acquiring 50 anti-ship and land attack 3M-14E Klub supersonic cruise missiles for its burgeoning fleet of SSK Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines, Der Spiegel Online reports.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jan 2016)

The Chinese airstrip is operational: 

Diplomat



> *Vietnam Protests as China Lands Civilian Aircraft on Newly Constructed Spratly Airstrip
> 
> The Vietnamese foreign ministry described the move as a “serious infringement” of its sovereignty.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (8 Apr 2016)

From last week: Hanoi showing Beijing they will not be trifled with.

*Vietnam seizes Chinese vessel for intruding its waters*

Associated Press



> Apr. 3, 2016
> 
> The Thanh Nien newspaper said that the vessel has been towed to the northern port city of Hai Phong, and that the ship, its captain and two sailors, all Chinese, are under the supervision of Vietnamese authorities.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (23 May 2016)

Major update:

Defense News



> *Obama Announces Full Lifting of Vietnam Arms Embargo*
> Aaron Mehta, Defense News 9:42 a.m. EDT May 23, 2016
> 
> This story, which was originally published Wednesday, has been updated with confirmation that President Barack Obama has lifted the arms embargo.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (25 May 2016)

Major update:

Defense News



> *Vietnam May Request F-16s, P-3 Orions From US*
> Wendell Minnick, Defense News 11:20 a.m. EDT May 25, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 May 2016)

They might request them,but I would rather pay the Russians for modern fighters,helicopter gunships,AD artillery and maritime surveillance aircraft and have the Vietnamese operate equipment that would give them an edge but not give away our technology.


----------



## CougarKing (6 Jun 2016)

It seems the S3 Viking is also being looked at by Vietnam:

Reuters



> *Vietnam, South Korea may buy Lockheed planes amid Chinese buildup*
> Published June 6, 2016 7:21am
> By ANDREA SHALAL, Reuters
> 
> ...



Also mentioned in this older article from Janes about South Korea considering the S3 Viking alongside Vietnam:

Janes

   





> (...SNIPPED)
> 
> Lockheed Martin expects that the procurement of its S-3 Viking maritime patrol and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aircraft by South Korea will pave the way for further sales of the type to at least three other operators, a company official told IHS Jane's on 30 March.
> 
> Speaking at the FIDAE Airshow in Santiago, Clay Fearnow, Lockheed Martin's director of maritime patrol programmes, said that the approval that is anticipated in the coming months of the sale to the Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) could open the way for further sales to two other Asian nations *(one of which he identified as the Socialist Republic of Vietnam),* and one South American nation.


----------

